# Corkscrew Vallisneria Plant



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I should go about quarantining the corkscrew plant when I first get it. I've heard of bleach, but I don't really know how sensitive this plant is exactly, so I'm not sure if it could handle the bleach...


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I think your best bet is to ask Pew, the goddess of all things aquatically green. Here's the plant guide thread, post there and she will appear like magic 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

with jungle val, corkscrew and all the other vals, use hydrogen peroxide and dip it in 10 percent then wipe all the leaves down. check it for snails then you are good to go.
i personally do not use bleach at all.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I usually just run them under the tap water and sometimes i'll use an unused soft toothbrush to get off any dead leaves or algae spots. I then pick off and snails I see and squish any snail eggs. If they have a lot of snails eggs i will sometimes soak them in a bucket of tap water..But other than that I have never really quarantined plants.I have never gotten anything harmful from live plants.I have gotten a few snails...But I personally like having a few snails in my tank.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

fishcurl said:


> I think your best bet is to ask Pew, the goddess of all things aquatically green. Here's the plant guide thread, post there and she will appear like magic
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428


Ya know, I thought about that, but I wasn't really sure ^.^;; Thanks! I'l be sure to ask her in a few.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

regalesse said:


> with jungle val, corkscrew and all the other vals, use hydrogen peroxide and dip it in 10 percent then wipe all the leaves down. check it for snails then you are good to go.
> i personally do not use bleach at all.


Ah, okay. I honestly would prefer to avoid using bleach if possible, so yeah. I like the hydrogen peroxide idea, and I can see how it would work. I just might give this a try.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I was reading that marimo balls could withstand tap water, but I wasn't sure if the same could be said for the corkscrew.. let alone bleach -.- The main reason why I'm worried about quarantining is because I noticed at our Petsmart they had a lot of snails in their tanks, and if I can avoid it since I don't have a snail eater or anything like that, I don't want a mass reproduction spree of snails boom in my new 5g xD (or algae or anything else that would give me reason to worry) Do you think I could use this method along side with regalesse's idea of using hydrogen peroxide?


----------

